# Rod Tips



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

So, I have purchased some bottom fishing rods that have a roller guide at the end of the rod that I DO NOT like. My line gets caught between wheel and the guide. 

Is there any one near Mobile that could remove my old rod tip and replace it with either a better roller guide or just a regular guide? 

Is there a fix for the problem other than replacing this cheap guide?

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm not in Mobile but on the Eastern Shore near Foley if you cant find anyone closer I would be happy to help you out and get you fixed up

Tom Wicker


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Tom does GOOD work! He will treat you right. He has done repair work for me several times and I have been Pleased, always!


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Tom, How do I get in touch with you?


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostSignature>amarcafina for the kind words:letsdrink 

GULFFISHER1 I sent you and E-mail with my personal contacts on it


----------

